# Let's go have a smoke



## Vodoun

Jak się mówi "Let's go have a smoke" po polsku?


----------



## .Jordi.

_Chodźmy zapalić_. Or _zapalmy _(let's smoke).


----------



## AgnesLu

or Chodźmy na papierosa


----------



## slavian1

or informal:
           "ChodŸmy na fajka" 
fajka - pipe, (colloquial) fag,
and very informal (especially among young people) "ChodŸmy zajaraæ" 
jaraæ - (colloquial) to smoke, to burn.


----------



## dn88

slavian1, I can't see "ź" and "ć" in your post, so I will just correct it a bit:



slavian1 said:


> or informal:
> "Chodźmy na fajkę"
> fajka - pipe, (colloquial) fag,
> and very informal (especially among young people) "Chodźmy zajarać"
> jarać - (colloquial) to smoke, to burn.



"szlug" is another colloquial way of referring to a cigarette. That said, "Chodźmy na szluga" can be also used.


----------



## mietagosia

There's also a common, colloquial one: "Chodźmy na dymka". "Dymek" is a diminutive of "dym" which means "smoke". So actually, it literally means "Let's go have a smoke". 

Cheers!


----------



## Juuuergen

And always remember this about Poles and cigarette smoking: "Ostatnie nawet kurwa nie bierze" (Not even a whore takes the last one)


----------



## Vodoun

Juuuergen said:


> And always remember this about Poles and cigarette smoking: "Ostatnie nawet kurwa nie bierze" (Not even a whore takes the last one)



hahaha
Thanks for the advice


----------



## JakubikF

dn88 said:


> "Chodźmy na szluga"


 This is a dialect. It is not correct in standard Polish.


----------



## dn88

JakubikF said:


> This is a dialect. It is not correct in standard Polish.



I don't know if it's a dialect. I would only say it's very informal.


----------



## Thomas1

I agree with dn88 on this one, I could even tag it as slang. I hear it from younger Poles most often.





Juuuergen said:


> And always remember this about Poles and cigarette smoking: "Ostatniego nawet kurwa nie bierze" (Not even a whore takes the last one)


This expression should not be used in public or among people you don't know.


----------

